# NEW 27/64 Sierra 10" long brass tubes from Wood-N-Whimsies



## bruce119 (Apr 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new 27/64" 10" tubes from Wood-N-Whimsies found _*HERE *_I ordered a couple packages they told me they fit the Sierra style kits. The long tubes would be a huge help for making production blanks. I spent a lot of time getting a process to work and got some blanks done but to find out there not a nice tight press on fit. Kind of a hand push on fit.

So has any one tried them yet and did you have any issues. I tried 2 kits I had on hand a Sierra Vista from Berea and a Sierra Elegant Beauty. I have always used tubes from Berea. Boy a 10" long tube would solve a lot of problems for me. I have never tried a PSI Sierra style kit such as a Gatsby but they should take the same tube. I measured the tube and found my tubes from Berea have about .391 ID and the 10" tubes from WnW about .393 about .002 larger.

Also any body know if there is another supplier of the long tubes. This is a bummer for me I was excited about the long tubes. Any way I will call Wood-N-Whimsies this week to find out what they say. Maybe there's a bad batch I got 5 packages to start.

Thanks all
Bruce


----------



## mredburn (Apr 1, 2012)

What about the zen tubes from Exotic blanks? Nope I just went and measured one they wont work.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 2, 2012)

I measure the Sierra tubes as .383 for the 10" tubes, I might be wrong.


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 2, 2012)

Constant Laubscher said:


> I measure the Sierra tubes as .383 for the 10" tubes, I might be wrong.


 
Hi Consant that mite be the case mite be the tool or caliper in this case. my point is the Berea tubes I have been using are a nice tight fit. The new 10" tubes from WnW are defiantly larger and you can push them on with your hand. Have you used the new 10" tubes from WnW I was getting ready to give them a call.
 
I have tried them on 4 kits now a Vista a Berea Sierra, a sierra elegant beauty and a Wooden Pen Pro Pacifica.
 
If you get your 10" tubes from another source would you mind sharing 
.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bruce:
I got a Pack of these and had the same results as you (approx. 2 thousandths too big).
I DID change my Sierra and Elegent instructions to epoxy the top. 

I inadvertently glued the transmission to the clip housing. It worked so well at keeping the transmission in the right place ( keeping customers from unscrewing and getting the tranny stuck) that I started gluing all the Sierras.


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 2, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Bruce:
> I got a Pack of these and had the same results as you (approx. 2 thousandths too big).
> I DID change my Sierra and Elegent instructions to epoxy the top.
> 
> I inadvertently glued the transmission to the clip housing. It worked so well at keeping the transmission in the right place ( keeping customers from unscrewing and getting the tranny stuck) that I started gluing all the Sierras.


 
Yea if it was just for me and I was making pens to sell it wouldn't be that a big of a deal just dimple the final or glue the tube in.

BUT when selling blanks to others I conceder it unacceptable.

I did call Wood-N-Whimsies he told me they had over 10,000 tubes made for themselves last fall and hadn't had any complaints. I haven't found another source of 10" tubes yet. Back to the drawing board, I guess I can butt some click tubes together on a mandrel.
.


----------



## mtcsss (Apr 2, 2012)

*10" 27/64 tubes*

I have used these tubes for several projects and have not had any problems. Nice tight fit.


----------



## uncletim (Apr 2, 2012)

I have been using these tues since they came out and have had no problem. but after reading your post I called and talked to Tim  at Wood and Whimsies,,,,that was the first he knew that you or anyone else had any issue with them,,,perhaps calling them would have been your best first choice instead of posting a complaint here,,,Tim and Tracy ALWAYS take care of their customers,,, and if you think about it those 10" tubes are simpley regular length tubes that have not been cut to size& not a new tube at all,,do you really think that EVERY tube they have in EVERY Monet/sierra/gastsby kit is the wrong i.d ? think about it.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 2, 2012)

I have surely learned that all tues are not the same.  I have several from PSI that wont fit WC kits due to the ID being different.  I have also been looking for some 27/64's tubes.  Have you tried Huts?


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 2, 2012)

mtcsss said:


> I have used these tubes for several projects and have not had any problems. Nice tight fit.


 
mtcsss
I wonder what kits did you use them on the PSI kits perhaps. And without gluing them are able to grab the final give it a good hard twist and the kit not come apart. But I will take that discussion down to the next quote.




uncletim said:


> I have been using these tues since they came out and have had no problem. but after reading your post I called and talked to Tim at Wood and Whimsies,,,,that was the first he knew that you or anyone else had any issue with them,,,perhaps calling them would have been your best first choice instead of posting a complaint here,,,Tim and Tracy ALWAYS take care of their customers,,, and if you think about it those 10" tubes are simpley regular length tubes that have not been cut to size& not a new tube at all,,do you really think that EVERY tube they have in EVERY Monet/sierra/gastsby kit is the wrong i.d ? think about it.


 
Tim
Not complaining at all simply stating a fact and finding out if I am not alone. And the length of the tube has nothing to do with it. I talked with Tim good folks I dealt with them a LOT over the years. We had a good discussion on it. I admit I did not try any of the PSI style kits that take a 27/64 tube (that covers all of them) but they should be universal. There is a possibility that the PSI kits mite have some plating on the final parts that would add about .002 and solve the problem. I suspect that most of the newer turners wouldn't even notice it and those that did would just glue them in. 
:biggrin:


----------

